# Tableta china Hishimoto M70013 rk2906 con Android 4.0



## Robert71 (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola amigos, cayo en mis manos un tablet chino que al encender me muestra solamente un "Androide muerto" he leido en algunos sitios de internet  que puedo resetearlo dando una combinación de teclas mas creo que ya he probado todas las posibles combinaciones y no logro hacerlo cambiar de pantalla.

Alguien me puede sugerir algo?

gracias ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 29, 2013)

formatear...
y cargar todo de nuevo, salvo que consigas entrar y buscar el  recovery


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2013)

Esta complicado porque conseguir software para tabletas y smartphones android chinos es muy dificil de conseguir, yo sugiero que busques foros chinos y lo entiendas a traves del traductor de google a ver que recomiendan ellos en este caso.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 29, 2013)

si carga un linux , en un pendrive, y buesca a ver i tiene recovery?? como lo ves??
algo asi...
http://www.linuxliveusb.com/

o algo asi....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2013)

Busca tabletas con el mismo chipset, muchas veces se vende el mismo tablet con mil marcas diferentes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 30, 2013)

Y no has probado a conectarla al PC, puede ser que solo parte del sistema operativo este defectuoso y que al menos la reconozca como una unidad de almacenamiento USB


----------



## stivdan (Oct 2, 2013)

En cuanto a equipos Chinos muy dificil por sitios como ebay conseguis productos muy baratos nuevos y usados..


----------

